# Key West (2008)



## easyrider (Feb 10, 2008)

Were thinking of visiting the Keys, any advice is appreciated.
Thanks
Bill


----------



## Transit (Feb 10, 2008)

Lots to do there ,watersports, history, museums, shopping, barhopping.What are your interests? I recommend the conch train tour as a first stop . I know it sounds over touristy but it gives you great info on the area and shows you around quite a bit then you can return to the sites that interest you most.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 10, 2008)

Wheres a great place to stay / which Key and accommodation ?
Thanks
Bill


----------



## silvib (Feb 10, 2008)

I know somewhile ago I asked if anyone had taken the catamaran service from Ft Myers beach to Key West but no-one responded, may since then, someone has?  I don't fancy the drive from where I live, but that could be a fun thing to do.  I'll see what accommodations are suggested too.


----------



## Transit (Feb 10, 2008)

Key west-As far as timeshares The Hyatts there are great but difficult to trade into.The Galleon is also nice with a great location .The Westin hotel has a great Location .Sheraton Suites are right across from Smathers beach Marathon- Hawks Kay and Cheeca lodge are nice .Key largo I like the Marriott.I'll be down for spring break.


----------



## theo (Feb 10, 2008)

*Can't recommend it...*



silvib said:


> I know somewhile ago I asked if anyone had taken the catamaran service from Ft Myers beach to Key West but no-one responded, may since then, someone has?  I don't fancy the drive from where I live, but that could be a fun thing to do.  I'll see what accommodations are suggested too.



I made the mistake of spending the requisite 7 hours in one day on this particular excursion from Ft. Myers Beach to Key West, just last year. As Dr. Phil might have asked me...... "What were you *thinking*?"

For just a very few hours to spend in Key West, spending 3 1/2 hours each way on that cat, no matter how fast it might be travelling, is simply not an enjoyable or productive use of ones' time, at least in my personal opinion.


----------



## JoePa (Feb 11, 2008)

*Southern Most Hotel*

In my opinion, the Southern Most is the nicest hotel for the price in KW.  While it's not the Westin or a Hyatt, for the price it can't be beat.  It's on the "quiet" end of Duval and an easy 20 minute walk to Mallory Sq.

There's a tiki bar at the pool for drinks and snacks and the Duval Beach Club is right across the street and on the beach for good eats.     

Joe


----------



## keysfan (Feb 11, 2008)

Near the Southernmost is a small timeshare property, Coconut Beach Resort, which is right on the water (not very common for Key West).  The Banyan is another ts resort located in a busy area of town, near the cruise ship dock.  There are many hotels and B&B's as well - not sure what you are looking for in terms of accommodations.  You can try tripadvisor for reviews, you might find them helpful.  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Gramma5 (Feb 11, 2008)

We have taken the ferry from FMB to Key West and thoroughly enjoyed the trip. It is a huge boat and has movies running and a mini food bar and cocktail bar. If you have the slightest motion sickness problem, be sure to take something before hand, because sometimes it can be kinda bumpy. I would never take it for just a day tho, we spent the night and returned at 5pm the next day. Enjoy Key west. We had breakfast at Blue Heaven...an famous outdoor restaurant that used to be for locals but has become a "tourist" place because of the novelty of it. Chickens and dirt floors...however, the breakfast was great altho pricey!
Sherry


----------



## Timesharemogul (Feb 11, 2008)

*How I learned about Key West*

If you're looking for accomodations, I'll tell you what I did for my first trip to Key West- before I took the plunge into buying timeshares there in 1990....
When I was in college in the 80's (before we had personal computers and laptops, I'd heard that Key West was becoming the next big place to go(as it has become, and it is!). I shiuffled through travel magazines and sent postcards to any place offering accomodations- "bed & breakfasts", motels, and chambers/guilds/associations of innkeepers. After reviewing dozens of pamphlets and looking at price affordability versus amenities,I made my selections for a place to stay.  
   It should be MUCH easier now to do this on the internet if you don't have a place already picked out. On one occasion about five years ago,I wanted to rent at a B&B to extend my trip of my upcoming timeshare week- I looked online and using search words like "Key West"/"Key West bed and breakfasts"/ETC., I was able to find a very pleasant clean little B&B with charm congeniality and affordability. (Sorry can't recall it's name- only remember its location and the fact that the owner's 1st name was a Cuban woman named Louisa or Eloisea!!)
   ....If you do likewise you should have success at finding the perfect place for you.
Brian


----------



## silvib (Feb 11, 2008)

Theo - I didn't realise it took so long and I don't suppose there's much too look at - I'm not really a sea person.  Your ID photo: does this mean you're a German Shepherd fan?  For me, there is no other.

Sherry - if this was a huge boat, was it not the catamaran?  I've only seen the service advertised in our local paper so don't know how large the cat is.

It would take us 3 1/2 hr. to get as far as Miami Airport area and presumably the same again to get to Key West, I imagine, haven't been, but about 2 1/2 to FMB, so we'd still be winning time-wise I guess.


----------



## theo (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE=silvib;467967]Theo - I didn't realise it took so long and I don't suppose there's much too look at - I'm not really a sea person.  

It's a very long day. Keep in mind that you have to arrive well before departure time in the morning and it takes a while to disembark upon return that evening. Yes, it's a a large vessel, yes it travels at a high rate of speed --- but 3 1/2 hours each way is still an unavoidable fact. It actually seemed longer, particular on the way back. I'd never do it again, personally, unless staying overnight to have a full day (or more) in Key West and return back to FMB days later. 

Re: >> Your ID photo: does this mean you're a German Shepherd fan?  For me, there is no other.<<

I'm of the personal view that there are only two varieties of dog species:
1. German Shepherds, and....
2. all the others who just _*wish*_ they were German Shepherds


----------



## jjlovecub (Feb 11, 2008)

Stayed at both the Galleon and Hyatt Sunset on exchanges. The Hyatt is nicer but I perfered the location of the Galleon. My sister likes the Banyon House (very quaint). I should probably buy in Key West because I always want to go - you really can't go wrong unless you stay on the other side of Key West - then you need a cab or car to do anything.


----------



## Mel7706 (Feb 12, 2008)

*What do YOU want to do in the keys ?*

The picture with your name indicates you might be interested in fishing. You didn't say how long you wanted to stay, etc. It makes a big difference.


----------



## scooooter (Feb 12, 2008)

Is the Ocean Key House still part of the timeshare family?  My hubby and I stayed there when we got married on the beach in Key West 8 years ago - it was wonderful!!!!!!  Awesome location, too, if you want to be able to walk to everything.

DEFINITELY check out Blue Heaven.  It's in a sort of run down area, but omgoodness is the food awesome!!!!!!!!  A bit pricey, but worth every penny.  

Rhonda


----------



## easyrider (Feb 13, 2008)

Mel7706 said:


> The picture with your name indicates you might be interested in fishing. You didn't say how long you wanted to stay, etc. It makes a big difference.



Yes Sir , I like to fish. We love the beaches. Ten days max would be a Florida Keys trip for us. Sight seeing, some drinking in the evening and sunsets. We have heard about some thing called the Duvall Crawl ? We may want to do it at least once. Has any one done this ?
Thanks 
Bill


----------



## theo (Feb 13, 2008)

*Upright, or not...*



easysider said:


> We have heard about some thing called the Duvall Crawl ? We may want to do it at least once. Has any one done this ?



Duval Street is the "action" street in Key West. I don't think the "Duval Crawl" is much more than a cutesy phrase depicting a wobbly, bar-hopping trek (or stumble) through as many joints as possible along Duval St. Maybe a local can give it more glitter and glamor or spin, but I suspect not.....


----------



## alanraycole (Feb 13, 2008)

*Duval Crawl*

The Duval Crawl is the plan to get all your friends to go along with you taking one shot at each of the bars on Duval Street and then move on to the next. The person in your adventure that makes it the furthest, wins the Duval Crawl.

No, I have never done the Duval Crawl, but I have vacationed with people who gave it a try. Unless you are determined to go till you drop, you will probably do as my friends did and just stay put at one of the bars somewhere along the way.

I have been to Key West a few times. The only timeshare I have stayed at is the Galleon. If you can get it, I would suggest that it is one of the better bets... for its location, if nothing else.


----------



## alanraycole (Feb 13, 2008)

scooooter said:


> Is the Ocean Key House still part of the timeshare family?



When I was there last October, it was being remodeled. I ate at a restaurant on a pier right in front of it and asked the waitress about it. She said it had suffered hurricane damage and had to be completely remodeled. I never checked out her story, but so I was told. And it's still in the book.


----------



## The Conch Man (Feb 13, 2008)

I call the "Duval Crawl" Contact Sports!      :whoopie:


----------



## Transit (Feb 13, 2008)

Tried it once ,I made it all the way from Sloppy joes to Irish Kevins.


----------



## JoePa (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey Frank,

When you came out of Sloppy Joe's did you turn right or left?  

If you turned right and made it to Irish Kevin's, you're my hero...

Joe


----------



## Transit (Feb 14, 2008)

I went left but I should get some credit ....It's a long 30 feet after happy hour


----------



## chicklet (Feb 14, 2008)

We have confirmed 2 nites at Eden House May 2-4 and can't wait.  With only a short time there what are the "must do's" in Key West.


----------



## beatja (Feb 17, 2008)

Key West is the best.....

If you like to catch a buzz while there, I recommend staying at the Galleon.  The tiki bar is a great place to start.  It's at the beginning of the boardwalk around the Key West Bight.  Plenty of bars with great food.

As a first timer, you need to check out all of Duvall Street.  It's best after dark.  If you get a chance, check out the Green Parrot...a little off Duvall with a lot of local color and great blues bands on the weekends.

Go see Captain Tony at his bar a block from Sloppy Joe's.  He has to be a million years old, but still goes to the bar to fondle the women.

If you want to fish, the Galleon offers discounts for fishing with captains at the Key West Bight, including reef, backwater and deep sea.  They also offer discounts on the scooter rentals, the best way to travel in town.


----------



## Timesharemogul (Feb 17, 2008)

*Galleon is the BEST timeshare*

"Easyrider" Bill had previously posted asking where the best place to stay is, and I replied it using my recollection of small bed and breakfast/guesthouse type accomodations. Now as a Galleon owner, I'm sure it'd look as if I was unfairly hyping the resort I own at as the best- so I didn't (but it is!) The Galleon was the first timeshare resort in Key West if you exclude the Banyan- which had previously been a guesthouse which was upgraded to timeshare condominiums AFTER the Galleon resort opened in 1983. Excluding some of the rehab to Coconut Beach Resort (to fix hurricane damages), the Galleon has been the ONLY timeshare in Key West to receive a top-to-bottom facelift/rehab since it opened. At some point or another, I have been fortunate enough to exhange and stay at Banyan Resort, Hyatt Sunset Harbor, Hyatt Beach House, Coconut Beach Resort, have toured Coconut Mallory, and have been through Reflections of Ocean Key House. The ONLY Key West timeshare I haven't toured or stayed at is Hyatt Windward Pointe- however I have NO desire to stay right next to the Key West International Airport. 
         When I enter exchange requests to stay in Key West in a different week number than I own at my timeshare, I always request (and usually confirm the Galleon with RCI). When I use I.I., I've had to settle for some of the other resorts, and haven't been really happy at any of them except for the Banyan with its prime center-of-the-action location. Having said that, I've been told MANY times that it is rather difficult to trade into Key West unless you're an owner there, so given that fact, I suppose someone should just hope for an exchange anywhere....unless they can afford to rent....in which case if money was no object the Galleon would be IT. When money IS an object (like it might be for a college student when I first travelled to Key West) then I think that guesthouses/bed-and-breakfasts are the ticket.
    Back to hyping my Galleon resort: Don't need to-it's the only Key West timeshare with an unblemished streak of both Gold Crown and 5-star awards since both awards' inceptions. 
JMHO,
Brian


----------



## seatrout (Feb 22, 2008)

*Things to do with kids*

Other than shoping for the wife and bar hopping.  What is there to do with Kids in the Summer ?? I have a 2,8,9 year old kids ??
Is the ride to Dry Tortuga NP worthwhile ??

thanks


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 22, 2008)

seatrout said:


> Other than shoping for the wife and bar hopping.  What is there to do with Kids in the Summer ?? I have a 2,8,9 year old kids ??
> Is the ride to Dry Tortuga NP worthwhile ??
> 
> thanks



i always contact the visitors center before I arrive they tell me things that even this board doesnt know about.
National park is GREAT!!!


----------



## jimkin (Feb 27, 2008)

scooooter said:


> Is the Ocean Key House still part of the timeshare family?  My hubby and I stayed there when we got married on the beach in Key West 8 years ago - it was wonderful!!!!!!  Awesome location, too, if you want to be able to walk to everything.
> 
> DEFINITELY check out Blue Heaven.  It's in a sort of run down area, but omgoodness is the food awesome!!!!!!!!  A bit pricey, but worth every penny.
> 
> Rhonda


Some of the units are timeshare units and some are hotel units owned by Ocean Key.  I even went so far as to contact the responsible person at the home office (in Seattle maybe?) in 2004 and asked if they would contact me if and when a unit became available.  He was fairly new and didn't know if they had a waiting list but promised to add my name if they did or keep my name and contact me if and when one became available.  

I had heard that they were buying the timeshare units as they came available and were converting back to hotel units.  It sounds as if they have a ROFR but I don't know that for a fact.   I do know I have looked diligently since about 2000 and have not found a single unit for sale or rent.


----------



## adkferrets (Mar 4, 2008)

The original post was about the Keys - now Key West is party central for the Keys, and it's the furthest away too.  If you're into fishing, there's Islamorada and Big Pine Key areas, which can be nice

Depending on when you go, you may want to check into renting a house.  Most of the county limits the rentals to 28 days min - but you don't have to stay there 28 days.  If it's off season, a lot of us rent the month for the cost of a week and just leave it vacant the rest of the weeks.  This way you get a private, 2 or 3 br, right on the water (canal) which is better than a timeshare.

Good luck!


----------



## CarlK (Mar 5, 2008)

We were in Key West two weeks ago.  We were only there a few days so did not try to get an exchange, and instead stayed at a B&B (Marrero's).  Great location, but our room was getting a little tired looking.  Driving from Vacation Village at Weston we had a rental car which we never used once we got to the B&B.  If you stay in the old town area you can walk to most everything. Next time we will try to get a flight through Ft. Lauderdale.  Having done the 4 1/2 hour drive once I have no great desire to do it again.  

Walked by the Galleon and the Banyan timeshares.  Both are in good locations and I would be happy staying at either.  The Galleon is waterfront and they even have a small beach where several kids were playing.  The Banyan is in a more residential area in old town.  There are many B&Bs and small inns in old town.  Fun places to eat lunch: Pepe's and the Raw Bar.  Had an exceptional dinner at Sarabeth's on Simonton St.  Interesting tours: the conch train and Hemingway's house.  You know Key West is one of a kind when you see the roosters walking around the back streets and yards.  I'd go back in a second.
Carl


----------



## keyslover (Mar 6, 2008)

*Been there 4 times in 3 yrs*

We have been there soo much we really love it. From Key Largo, all the way to Key West there is something to see/do/eat...Islamorada and Marathon are our faves for the fishing and relaxation. As for beaches, BAHIA HONDA is a must see as well as Sombrero Beach in Marathon (very family/kid friendly) Key West is simply a must, but much more fast paced and lively than the rest of the Keys. Marathon  is  kind of in the middle, basically about an hour in either direction...


----------



## maddaug (Mar 13, 2008)

Hmmm, we have been wanting to take a vacation to Key West also. Love hearing opinions about where to stay etc. 
We are huge Buffett fans so it goes without saying this is a must for us. 
Now the question is do we join an exchange co. and hope for a great place to stay? I would think our resort could pull something decent. 
I would like to stay within walking distance of the nightlife but also have the beach right there. And that place would be????


----------



## Timesharemogul (Mar 13, 2008)

*Within walking distance of nightlife*

Maddaug,  
      If your criteria for finding an exchange are to be within walking distance of the nightlife and on the beach, your options are:
-With a 1- 2 mile long walk, Coconut Beach Resort (II);
-With a rather small but swimmable beach,Galleon Resort (II and RCI);
-On a waterfront but no beach, Hyatt Sunset Harbor(II);
-Nearly impossible to exchange into but it has been done, Reflections (RCI);
    Plus, with NO beach, but in the middle of the nightlife: Banyan Resort (II);

    Then there are the resorts far on the outskirts of KeyWest which require you to take a cab to the nightlife...
On a beach that no use uses there, Hyatt Beach House (II);
Water-FRONT, but no beach, Coconut Mallory (II-rumored to soon be RCI)
Water-VIEW, but no beach, Hyatt Windward Pointe (II)

     In other words Maddaug, if you want to be on a beach while in Key West,
the timeshares which have a swimmable beach right there are: Hyatt Beach House (4 miles from the nightlife), Galleon (very small beach but otherwise all waterfront units), Reflections (nearly impossible to trade into), or Coconut Beach Resort (1-2 miles from nightlife). 
     All 8 Key West resorts have pools.
Brian


----------



## maddaug (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for the write-up Timesharemogul. I guess a cab wouldn't be out of the question. I have heard parking is an issue and it's just easier not to deal with all that. Of course this is someone else's opinion plus a first-timer to Key West. Now to figure out how our timeshare would trade for some of these timeshares you mentioned.


----------



## maddaug (Mar 16, 2008)

Any idea what the cab rates are? Hubby and I are thinking we will join II and deposit our Longboat Bay Club for Key West. It would look like II has more options for condos to stay at. Any other ideas or tips appreciated.


----------



## Jennie (Mar 17, 2008)

It is possible to travel around Key West and the outskirts by public bus. They had an excellent rate plan for seniors when we were there 4 years ago.


----------



## maddaug (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks Jennie, now I am having reservations on whether or not we can even get an exchange for next April or May. Sounds like these are tough months or even exchanging into Key West at all.


----------



## Sea Six (Mar 17, 2008)

I've been trying for a couple of years now, and I just can't seem to get a trade.  I suppose the demand is huge, and the owners don't deposit much.


----------



## chicklet (Mar 17, 2008)

If you look at 2008 in extra vacations The Galleon Resort comes up daily but it is only for a hotel unit (no view, no window) who knows what next year would be like since rci is changing all the time.


----------



## theo (Mar 17, 2008)

*Understandable...*



Sea Six said:


> I suppose the demand is huge, and the owners don't deposit much.



With the high rents which Key West weeks easily and consistently command, it's understandable that TS owners there would be unlikely to deposit their week(s). Deposit would seem to be, by far, the least valuable option for a Key West TS owner to exercise.


----------



## Sea Six (Mar 17, 2008)

Well, even Key West owners trade for Hawaii and the Carribean once in a while. But, I pretty much gave up on getting a trade to Key West thru RCI.  The only way I can get there is to use my StarPoints and stay at one of the hotels.


----------



## maddaug (Mar 19, 2008)

So would you Key West experts agree that April or May 09 is unrealistic? 
I guess we could wait till 2010.


----------



## Sea Six (Mar 19, 2008)

It's tough, but you should at least try


----------



## Floridaski (Mar 19, 2008)

*Kids in Key West*

Sea trout,
Since you are a Hyatt owner - go for Sunset Harbor.  Yes there is plenty to do with kids.  The trip to the Dry Tourguas is a must do and your kids will love it.  The 2 year old may be a little young for the trip - she/he really would enjoy it more around 4.  Our son went the first time at 6 years old.  Key West has lots of great museums, an aquarium, Pirate stuff and I think your kids will be fine.  Actually with kids, Hyatt Beach House might be better since they have the zero entry pool and they have a small beach.  You would want a car if you stayed at the Hyatt Beach House.  I have stayed at all 3 Hyatt properties and they all have their benefits.  Windward Pointe is NOT noisy, but it is actually the quietest of all 3 Hyatt's in Key West.


----------



## Timesharemogul (Mar 19, 2008)

*KWF cab rates*



maddaug said:


> Any idea what the cab rates are? Hubby and I are thinking we will join II and deposit our Longboat Bay Club for Key West. It would look like II has more options for condos to stay at. Any other ideas or tips appreciated.



They are in the vicinity of almost $3 for the first fifth-mile and 60 cents for each add'l fifth. Flat rates apply by zones for going to/from airport or if a large number of fares are sharing a cab. 
     I recall back in the early 90's that after the Galeeon had sold out all of its original "new" timeshares, the salesforce were selling Longboat Bay Club- so I'm wondering if there was a developer-in-common....if so maddaud you might be able to get into the Galleon on a comp exchange if you "tour" it....I could ask if you want to E-mail me. And akll this talk about cabs reminds me of another point-Galleon guests and owners and exchangers can have free complimentary pickup/dropoff at the Key West airport on Saturdays. The vast majority of exchange confirmations at Galleon are done through RCI, not II although I have both deposited AND received confirmations through II back to the Galleon on rare occasion.
Brian


----------



## Timesharemogul (Mar 19, 2008)

*re:*



chicklet said:


> If you look at 2008 in extra vacations The Galleon Resort comes up daily but it is only for a hotel unit (no view, no window) who knows what next year would be like since rci is changing all the time.



Staying in a studio would not be pleasant as you'd feel you're missing out on having a real vacation condo.  IF you were the type that knew you wouldn't be in there to do anything but sleep, and if you did in factr spend your entire days out participating in water/sport related activity or touring or shopping,you MIGHT be able to overlook the fact that you had booked a studio- but I wouldn't stay in one....I'd rather pay to stay in a bed-and-breakfast. JMHO
Brian


----------



## chicklet (Mar 19, 2008)

That's exactly how we felt when we had a hotel unit on hold for april.  We decided to go to ft. lauderdale then spend a couple of days in key west at the Eden House.


----------



## theo (Mar 20, 2008)

*A specific example...*



Timesharemogul said:


> They are in the vicinity of almost $3 for the first fifth-mile and 60 cents for each add'l fifth. Flat rates apply by zones for going to/from airport or if a large number of fares are sharing a cab. Brian



Based upon the experience of my stay in Key West a few weeks ago, a cab ride from one end of Key West (say, Coconut Mallory) to the other end of Key West (say, Blue Heaven Restaurant) costs $15-18, one way, before tip. One _could_ call that a bit pricey for just a very few miles, but YMMV....


----------



## jimkin (Mar 22, 2008)

Timesharemogul said:


> Staying in a studio would not be pleasant as you'd feel you're missing out on having a real vacation condo.  IF you were the type that knew you wouldn't be in there to do anything but sleep, and if you did in factr spend your entire days out participating in water/sport related activity or touring or shopping,you MIGHT be able to overlook the fact that you had booked a studio- but I wouldn't stay in one....I'd rather pay to stay in a bed-and-breakfast. JMHO
> Brian



The studios at the Galleon are okay but the hotel units are very tiny and dark, no window as I recall.


----------



## Timesharemogul (Mar 22, 2008)

jimkin said:


> The studios at the Galleon are okay but the hotel units are very tiny and dark, no window as I recall.



    LMAO. There are no "hotel units".  There are studios, which are the lockoff porion from one of a dozen and a half units known as 2-br lockoff units. The only window in a lockoff studio portion is to the hallway. As most people are not inclined to open up the one window's shutters to the hallway to maintain privacy, it will be dark. As studios go, it is a little larger than a "hotel room" as it does have a mini-fridge and microwave and small table/chairs. 
Brian
Owner of 3 Galleon weeks


----------



## RIMike (Mar 22, 2008)

*The Keys are Great...what do you like to do?*

The Keys are great, it just depends on what you like to do...I go to KW and the Florida Keys several times a year.  I have friends and clients who live in KW so it is at least an annual trip.  

KW is known as a laid back, party central kind of place.  You will likely experience a wide variety of people.  It is a very open kind of place...one world attitude.  It is among the gay friendliest places on Earth and prides itself on this acceptance of diversity.  Duval Street is the heart of the action.
In KW itself night life is abundant and goes on until the early morning hours.

For those, more like myself, daytime also affords great enjoyable opportunities from snorkleing or scuba diving, to sailing, to laying out on the beach, to the Butterfly Farm.  It also has good shopping, best in the Keys.

If you choose to stay in the lower keys, lots to do there as well, just not as much night life.  There are a string of State Parks along the way.  Some offer only a small beach, but some like the one in Key Largo offer boat trips as well.  It was at the Largo Park that I first snorkeled and became hooked on the keys.  Theater of the Sea is also an interesting stop and one of only a couple of places in the United States where you can actually swim with the Dolphins.

I have taken the Boat from Ft. Myers to Key West and this too is a great alternative to driving or flying.  Flying is easiest, but most expensive.  It also eliminates one of the adventures to the keys....getting there.  The Boat service is a neat, less stressful way to get there.

The Drive out though, should be done by every visitor at least once.  I happened to be on the 7 mile bridge one of my first trips out at sunset...among the most beautiful sights I have ever seen anywhere at anytime.

Have a great trip!!!


----------



## 3rd Coast Traveler (Apr 3, 2019)

jimkin said:


> Some of the units are timeshare units and some are hotel units owned by Ocean Key.  I even went so far as to contact the responsible person at the home office (in Seattle maybe?) in 2004 and asked if they would contact me if and when a unit became available.  He was fairly new and didn't know if they had a waiting list but promised to add my name if they did or keep my name and contact me if and when one became available.
> 
> I had heard that they were buying the timeshare units as they came available and were converting back to hotel units.  It sounds as if they have a ROFR but I don't know that for a fact.   I do know I have looked diligently since about 2000 and have not found a single unit for sale or rent.


Hi, sorry to bother you about such an old post but I cant get the developer to give me a straight forward answer. I am thinking of selling my unit there at The Galleon but they wont give me much info on "their" process more speciffically if the exercise ROFR's so I read your post and wanted to know if you had any insight as to their process of ROFRing? I bought a HGVC contract on eBay and it got ROFR'd so i'm a little gun shy and dont want to have to deal with not providing someone with something they purchase and trying to explain to someone that I'm refunding them due to the process. I dont want someone to think I'm using them for a temporary loan or that I took their money (even if you disclose the ROFR process it seems as people are always on the look out for the bad, which I understand). Long story short, again just wondering if they exercised the ROFR their? Thanks in advance for your time.


----------



## 3rd Coast Traveler (Apr 3, 2019)

easyrider said:


> Were thinking of visiting the Keys, any advice is appreciated.
> Thanks
> Bill


 https://keywestsebago.com/collections/key-west-snorkeling

The snorkeling their was awesome, they have several different charters and if memory serves me correct it was only about $20 a person including gear. Don't forget to go get a picture made by southern most point of the US!!!


----------



## Timesharemogul (Apr 3, 2019)

3rd Coast Traveler said:


> Hi, sorry to bother you about such an old post but I cant get the developer to give me a straight forward answer. I am thinking of selling my unit there at The Galleon but they wont give me much info on "their" process more speciffically if the exercise ROFR's so I read your post and wanted to know if you had any insight as to their process of ROFRing? I bought a HGVC contract on eBay and it got ROFR'd so i'm a little gun shy and dont want to have to deal with not providing someone with something they purchase and trying to explain to someone that I'm refunding them due to the process. I dont want someone to think I'm using them for a temporary loan or that I took their money (even if you disclose the ROFR process it seems as people are always on the look out for the bad, which I understand). Long story short, again just wondering if they exercised the ROFR their? Thanks in advance for your time.



       There is no ROFR in the Galleon condo docs which would control a develop's ability to exercise a ROFR. As this does not exist, it's understandable that no one can give you any info on it there because they've never had this concept in effect.  Now, IF you were to place your unit up for sale through the Galleon sales department, and your asking price is rather low because you didn't ask a broker for advice on a selling price first, it's very possible that the developer might just buy it from you without even letting the unit get to the open market. I sold one unit thru the Galleon and sought their advice first and was glad I did. The selling price went around 33% higher than my best guess and there was a broker who had a full price cash offer the very first day they received my listing. 
In summary, ROFR means nothing at the Galleon. And, Know what your unit is worth by talking to a broker before you execute a listing.....they may already have a buyer waiting! Good luck. Brian


----------



## 3rd Coast Traveler (Apr 3, 2019)

Timesharemogul said:


> There is no ROFR in the Galleon condo docs which would control a develop's ability to exercise a ROFR. As this does not exist, it's understandable that no one can give you any info on it there because they've never had this concept in effect.  Now, IF you were to place your unit up for sale through the Galleon sales department, and your asking price is rather low because you didn't ask a broker for advice on a selling price first, it's very possible that the developer might just buy it from you without even letting the unit get to the open market. I sold one unit thru the Galleon and sought their advice first and was glad I did. The selling price went around 33% higher than my best guess and there was a broker who had a full price cash offer the very first day they received my listing.
> In summary, ROFR means nothing at the Galleon. And, Know what your unit is worth by talking to a broker before you execute a listing.....they may already have a buyer waiting! Good luck. Brian


By chance do you still have the said brokers name and contact info


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Apr 3, 2019)

Question for Key West followers:    What is the name of the National Park Fort from the 1850's that is built out of bricks, was never completed, and is only accessible by water from Key West ?




.


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 3, 2019)

Fort Jefferson

(but that was a long question to put in the Google search box)



Not that it probably matters now, but when we stayed at The Galleon, a place on our bucket list, we had one of those lockoffs on the Byte side.  We had the bigger _half _and were curious what the other side looked like.  Ours had just been redone, and was very nice.

One day we happened to arrive at our unit at the same time the people in that unit arrived at theirs, so I asked, "Can we see inside your unit?"

"No."

Well alrighty, then.


- - - - - -
A tall-boat sailing race was scheduled at the end of our week, and it was fun watching all the power boats leave the slips and the sailboats come in.


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 3, 2019)

Yes Fort Jefferson and Nevada Barr set a National Parks mystery there too.  Always wanted to go


----------



## jimkin (Apr 4, 2019)

3rd Coast Traveler said:


> Hi, sorry to bother you about such an old post but I cant get the developer to give me a straight forward answer. I am thinking of selling my unit there at The Galleon but they wont give me much info on "their" process more speciffically if the exercise ROFR's so I read your post and wanted to know if you had any insight as to their process of ROFRing? I bought a HGVC contract on eBay and it got ROFR'd so i'm a little gun shy and dont want to have to deal with not providing someone with something they purchase and trying to explain to someone that I'm refunding them due to the process. I dont want someone to think I'm using them for a temporary loan or that I took their money (even if you disclose the ROFR process it seems as people are always on the look out for the bad, which I understand). Long story short, again just wondering if they exercised the ROFR their? Thanks in advance for your time.



My post was about ocean keys resort, not the galleon.  The galleon does not have a rofr so you don’t have to worry about that. What unit and week are you selling?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

